# New notation for Brompton models



## berlinonaut (26 Oct 2021)

Brompton just changed their notation of model names. What used to be "a Brompton" is now a "C-Line", 2-speed ist now called "urban", 3-speed "utility" and 6-speed "explore". The B-75 is now the "A-Line" (and black/white instead of blue). S-bars are now "low", M-bars are "mid" and H-bars are "high". The E-model w/o mudguards seems to have been vanished from the portfolio. 

https://www.brompton.com/bikes/help-me-choose


----------



## cheys03 (26 Oct 2021)

Thanks for the heads-up, good info. The new model terms are even more confusing than they used to be, at least initially. Am sure I'll get my head around it with time...
Shame the B75 isn't blue any longer.


----------



## cheys03 (26 Oct 2021)

Haaaaaaaaaaang on.... have they binned the titanium options?


----------



## shingwell (26 Oct 2021)




----------



## alicat (26 Oct 2021)

Looks like they have binned the titanium version and the P-handlebars. My P6R-X just got more valuable, me thinks...


----------



## berlinonaut (26 Oct 2021)

The P-bars have been binned already two years ago or so and the titanium version seems a bit unclear to me as it still does show up on Brompton's website but not on the page that explains the new naming conventions: https://www.brompton.com/bikes/superlight
Also the choice of size of the chainwheel is not mentioned - maybe it has disappeared as well - unclear. 
However - there are rumors that a third line ("P-line") is supposed to pop up, maybe that will contain the titanium version. Just rumors, so we'll see if true or not.


----------



## Cycleops (26 Oct 2021)

All of which pales into insignificance with another as yet unnamed model, the Brompton that the paint falls off:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/brompton-paint-issue.273669/


----------



## cougie uk (26 Oct 2021)

Maybe the titanium one is saved for the Chpt3 version ?


----------



## berlinonaut (26 Oct 2021)

Cycleops said:


> All of which pales into insignificance with another as yet unnamed model, the Brompton that the paint falls off:
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/brompton-paint-issue.273669/


I do not know what the one topic should have to do with this one but at least the front did not fall off:


View: https://youtu.be/3m5qxZm_JqM


----------



## berlinonaut (26 Oct 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Maybe the titanium one is saved for the Chpt3 version ?


The CHPT3 is no longer produced since 2020.


----------



## berlinonaut (26 Oct 2021)

berlinonaut said:


> However - there are rumors that a third line ("P-line") is supposed to pop up, maybe that will contain the titanium version. Just rumors, so we'll see if true or not.


In another forum usually well informed sources say:


> P line - AKA Superlight (...)
> M6L, instead of moving to M6 is now;
> Core Line Explore Mid Bar


----------



## cougie uk (26 Oct 2021)

berlinonaut said:


> The CHPT3 is no longer produced since 2020.


I didn't realize that. Thanks.


----------



## Cycleops (27 Oct 2021)

The old nomenclature was difficult to fathom for those that are non Brompton enthusiasts. The new names make it clearer as to its intended use. They should have done this years ago. The simplified model line up makes it easier for purchasers to choose, perhaps this change is due to more buying on line without the help of a knowledgeable Brompton salesman.


----------



## T4tomo (27 Oct 2021)

P-line / superlight or whatever you call it, is still heavier than the original superlight I have . 
.. trudges off to admire titanium seat-post..

the A Line should just be called the Cheapskate or the Pointless, as i really don't see the point of specc-ing a commuter bike without mudguards and ultimately reducing the life span of the bike / components by spraying wet and road crap into its sensitive parts.


----------



## Kell (27 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> P-line / superlight or whatever you call it, is still heavier than the original superlight I have .
> .. trudges off to admire titanium seat-post..
> 
> the A Line should just be called the Cheapskate or the Pointless, as i really don't see the point of specc-ing a commuter bike without mudguards and ultimately reducing the life span of the bike / components by spraying wet and road crap into its sensitive parts.



Not everyone commutes in Britain.

I mean, personally, I don't see the point of a Brompton without mudgurards, but that's purely for my cycling commute - which is done year round in London.

But if you're commuting somewhere dry, then there is no real need. Or if your bike is less of an everyday thing then no mudguards is OK too. My roadbike doesn't have mudguards.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Oct 2021)

Kell said:


> Not everyone commutes in Britain.
> 
> I mean, personally, I don't see the point of a Brompton without mudgurards, but that's purely for my cycling commute - which is done year round in London.
> 
> But if you're commuting somewhere dry, then there is no real need. Or if your bike is less of an everyday thing then no mudguards is OK too. My roadbike doesn't have mudguards.


I love my S2E!
But I also don't need to ride it in the rain. It's nice to be able to have the simple unadorned option. I'm lucky to have alternatives....


There does seem to be quite a price hike though!!!!


----------



## Yellow Fang (31 Oct 2021)

Noticed this had occurred. However, by the time I had looked on the website, the A-line had already sold out. Otherwise, I might be interested in a 2-speed, straight-barred C-line bike, which still looks like it would be about £400 dearer than the A-line, and you have to speak to an online saleman before you can order one. I don't want to speak to a salesman. Salesmen tend to make me spend more money on something I am not sure I want.


----------



## rualexander (31 Oct 2021)

berlinonaut said:


> The CHPT3 is no longer produced since 2020.


Still promoted on their website and the text implies that the partnership with CHPT3 is ongoing.
They produce them in fairly small batches though and very hard to get hold of.

https://www.brompton.com/bikes/special-editions/chpt3

You'd think if they have an A line and a C line, they would have a B line!


----------



## berlinonaut (31 Oct 2021)

rualexander said:


> Still promoted on their website and the text implies that the partnership with CHPT3 is ongoing.
> They produce them in fairly small batches though and very hard to get hold of.



The first CHPT3 was launched in 2018, the second edition in in 2019 and the third in 2020. Always in around September. We are in Nov 2021 - no CHP3 v4 around.... So what makes you think that there would be one? I read somewhere that the CHPT3 v3 was the last one (but cannot remember where). The Brompton website is notoriously behind, especially when it comes to special editions. Often they don't mention things that are already around and start featuring them once they are already sold out (and sometimes keep doing so for years).


----------



## ExBrit (3 Nov 2021)

Marketing 1:0 Engineers


----------



## rogerzilla (3 Nov 2021)

I guess they made the B75 b/w because people were buying it in preference to the M3L. It was a very nice colour, and much cheaper to add mudguards to a B75 than to buy an M3L, the slightly older components on the B75 not really being a problem.


----------



## yoho oy (8 Nov 2021)

It is a bit gimmick. Actually it is even more confusing as before both for newbies and for seasoned owners. The only thing is that B75 looks better in white color than in the dreadful neither blue neither green (but I guess it is personal preference). I suspect the new notation is just another opportunity to increase price of bikes. Bikes seem the same, so it is just marketing trick.


----------



## rogerzilla (9 Nov 2021)

White's an awful colour for an all-weather steel commuting bike. It will quickly get rust-stained around the clamps and other areas where parts are bolted or clamped on.


----------



## berlinonaut (9 Nov 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> White's an awful colour for an all-weather steel commuting bike. It will quickly get rust-stained around the clamps and other areas where parts are bolted or clamped on.


I do own a white Brompton built in 2010. Ti extremities admittedly. Nothing of what you claim has proven to be true. Not on my bike and not on a friend's white steel Bromton that has been banged around in all weathers for years and years.


----------



## CaptainWheezy (9 Nov 2021)

berlinonaut said:


> Nothing of what you claim has proven to be true. Not on my bike and not on a friend's white steel Bromton that has been banged around in all weathers for years and years.



Yet my wife's Cherry Blossom (not far off white) S6L which hardly gets any use suffers from rust staining around the hinges despite regular application of ACF-50. Just because you've not seen something, don't be so quick to dismiss other peoples experiences.


----------



## berlinonaut (9 Nov 2021)

CaptainWheezy said:


> Yet my wife's Cherry Blossom (not far off white) S6L which hardly gets any use suffers from rust staining around the hinges despite regular application of ACF-50. Just because you've not seen something, don't be so quick to dismiss other peoples experiences.


Goes rather in direction of Rogerzilla I'd say. He did claim that quick rust will happen on all white bikes. I did not deny that things like that can happen on some bikes but told that they did not on mine and a friend's. Thus his generalizations are wrong. I did not not neglect or deny your experiences but do have my own whereas he did not even give a real world example as evidence but just did a massive claim w/o any foundation given for it.


----------



## rogerzilla (9 Nov 2021)

Rust happens on all Bromptons at the hinges, because they are scraped by the clamps and chafe a little at the mating surfaces. That's unavoidable given the materials used. But it shows more on a white bike than on, say, an orange or black one.


----------



## berlinonaut (9 Nov 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> Rust happens on all Bromptons at the hinges, because they are scraped by the clamps and chafe a little at the mating surfaces. That's unavoidable given the materials used.


I'd say that generalizations are generally problematic.  No need to argue wether possible or not but while I *do* have some tiny rust-spots at the hinges with some of my Bromptons *not all* are affected. On the ones that do have rust it is only a cosmetic issue. I will however probably not even in 100 years become structurally problematic.


----------



## Kell (12 Nov 2021)

Looks like they’ve had another price hike too. 

Just saw an advert on Facebook and a normal 6-speed is now a fiver short of £1,500. 

That’s with the Cambium seat and lighting, but I can’t find the post where we talked about pricing a month or so back.


----------



## berlinonaut (13 Nov 2021)

Yup. ATM you can see the "old" Models along with the new ones in Brompton's online store. Technically no difference (also both with battery lights and cambium), but regarding the price:






Affects all models apart from the B75/A-Line.


----------



## yoho oy (13 Nov 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> White's an awful colour for an all-weather steel commuting bike. It will quickly get rust-stained around the clamps and other areas where parts are bolted or clamped on.


Well (knock on a wood) it seems paint job is not bad. On other hand there is some rust inside of a tube already (after just taking out of a box for first time), especially in a longer side part. In fact I am quite surprised that inside is not in any way treated with anything. The shorter side of folding tube has some sort of paint runoff and some sort of lacquer I guess? It is not intentionally painted, it is rather runoff or some sort of spillover. That somehow would mitigate rust in short term. But the longer folding frame part is just totally bare metal. 

White is not bad colour for visibility issues during night time riding. Personally it looks better for me in picture than original colour B75.


----------



## berlinonaut (13 Nov 2021)

yoho oy said:


> Well (knock on a wood) it seems paint job is not bad. On other hand there is some rust inside of a tube already (after just taking out of a box for first time), especially in a longer side part. In fact I am quite surprised that inside is not in any way treated with anything.



It has been quoted countless times, now it has been quotet countless +1:

*DURABILITY*
_
Before painting, each frame is pre-treated with a chemical anti-corrosion treatment. This protects the bare metal and prevents any surface corrosion that may develop, penetrating through the metal. Often visible in the open tube ends, this rusting is on the inside of the frame tubes and is purely cosmetic than a structural problem. The electrostatic spraying of powder paint means the powder cannot enter into the inside of tubes easily and means that there is no paint on the inside of tubes beyond the first 3-10mm. Consequently, the inside surface of the frame on a Brompton is unpainted and can appear ‘rusty’ but this will only be a surface discolouration due to the chemical anti-corrosion treatment.

As the steelwork is protected from corrosion there is no need to apply any rustproofing or similar to seal the tubes. Blocking the ends of the tube can do more harm than good and can actually trap moisture inside the frame and not allow it to breathe. Wiping with an oiled rag will lessen the appearance of this yellow-red colouration._

This quote is from Brompton's support pages. It is a good idea to check i.e. there or to _ask before making claims_ like your "that inside is not in any way treated with anything" - which is simply untrue. Such wrong claims are the reason why forums are often a dubious source of information and due have a bad reputation in that aspect.


----------



## rogerzilla (14 Nov 2021)

I dis the rear triangle of my steel one with Dynax S50. It comes with a nice flexible lance to get right into the tubes.


----------

